# Ridgid Table Saw - Which to purchase



## Swan (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello All, 

I am new to the site, well I have been lurking for several months and have gotten some great ideas and inspirations for some future projects. 

A brief history, I have been woodworking for some time now, since I was about 13 (or before) in an amateur sense of building smalle projects or helping my best friends father (who was an amazing woodworker).

Now that I am approaching my 30's, married, and a homeowner, I am getting back into woodworking and trying to make it more of a productive hobby rather than only when necessary around the house. 

I do have a good basis on the starter tools, however I am looking to upgrade my table saw. I currently have a craftsman (http://www.sears.com/craftsman-10in...p-00921807000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1) and am looking to upgrade.

I have ben very happy with the ridgid tools that I currently own and have done some research on their table saws and they seem to be good in both the price point and more importantly the workability point. 

I am open to going outside of the ridgid line, but would like to keep my price point below $500. I am thinking of going used as there seam to be some better deals.

That being said, where should I be looking model wise and is there much difference between the model years?

Thank you for your help, and I look forward to enjoying this forum!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

The Ridgid 4512 or the Craftsman 21833 can be had for under $500 if you get a coupon or wait untill it's on sale. Otherwise buy a used saw for $100-200 and then put a new fence on it.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Swan.. Welcome to the herd. I guess the basic question would be... What are you trying to do? Cabinets, or small items such as jewelery boxes & trivets etc..
Just how much of a table saw do you need? You can find some sweet deals on Craigslist if you're willing to wait & watch AND the used stuff is WAY less expensive than buying new.
In "my" case I'm working with 2 older Craftsman TS's, stock fences but I'm building a good sled for the primary saw. Many of the folks here, as you will see, can do SO much with just the basics.. It's the patience & talent that count.
Looking forward to seeing some of your projects..
..Jon..


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The R4512 and nearly identical Cman 21833 get pretty solid reviews for entry level full size saws. If you can get HD to accept a Harbor Freight 20% competitors coupon, the R4512 drops below $450. 

For a used saw, I'd check Craigslist, Ebay, and the free classifieds on wood forums like this. Any of the full size Ridgid contractor saws or hybrid style contractor saws should be fine.....condition means a lot. The older Emerson and TTI/Ryobi Ridgid and Craftsman saws are pretty similar, and were very common, so keep your eyes peeled for those.....they tend to go in the $100 to $350 range around here depending on which model, fence, and extras....note that the older Emerson made Cman contractor saws usually need a fence upgrade. The Ridgid R4511 was also well regarded...it had cabinet mounted trunnions and a granite top. I wouldn't pass up a good deal on a Delta, Jet, PM, GI, Grizzly, Bridgewood, or Shop Fox saw either. 

If you have 220v, watch for a deal on a 3hp cabinet saw.


----------



## Swan (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and advice. 

Jon - I will be using to saw to build furniture/cabinets which is why I am looking at a bit of a bigger saw, however space is also an issue which is why I like the Ridgid saw with the bases for easy movement. 

I should have also mentioned that I am in Canada, so our prices are a bit different and all stores may not be available. 

I was planning on buying used to save some money as there will be a few other tools that I will require in the future. 

Thanks again for the replies and I will keep you posted with questions and hopefully some pics of the new saw when it comes around.


----------



## habs (Mar 22, 2012)

I found a used TS3650 on Craigslist for $350. I love that thing. Just takes up a lot of space. I'd check Craigslist for a deal...


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

So far I've been pretty content with the Ridgid R4512 that I picked up new with the aforementioned 20% off Harbor Freight coupon. I've had it for about a year now. It is a huge improvement from what I had, which was an old ratty POS Craftsman with a terrible fence. Some don't care for the fence on the Ridgid, but it's so much better than what I had I couldn't be happier.


----------



## NorthenMN (Apr 26, 2012)

I also have had the 4512 for about a year now and havnt been disapointed, its typical of a big box store brand and it will take so time to dial it in but with a couple good blades it will cut just fine. I just finished a project with some hickory and had no issues ripping it with my freud blade on this saw.


----------



## bmcdowell40 (Apr 20, 2012)

I've had my Ridgid R4512 for a little over a year now and I'm very happy with it. The blade that came with it leaves a little to be desired so I put a Dewalt blade in it and it works great. 

I wanted to be able to move it around my garage easily since I dont have a dedicated shop area. I looked at getting a regular cabinet saw and a mobile base but this turned out to be a much better option.


----------

